# tren/low dose test prop



## Sledge (Nov 29, 2015)

I want to do a shortish 8-10wks blast using tren ace and test prop. I'd like to keep the test at just a little over TRT doses, and run the tren around 300-400mg a week. Both are 100mg/ml. What would be the best pin schedule for this? Would I be able to get away with a Monday,Wednesday Friday pin schedule? I may stretch the cycle out longer if the blood work looks ok


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 29, 2015)

What's your trt/cruise dose? You're planning on dropping that and running only prop?


----------



## Sledge (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm on the compounded cream. My test was 120 before the cream. It keeps me around 850+ although one time I tested at 1090. I'm planning on stopping the cream and using the prop. Although, I guess I may not need to since I want to use low test anyway.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

100mg prop 100mg tren ace eod for 8 weeks then ditch the ace and go 2 more weeks prop stand alone.


----------



## Sledge (Nov 29, 2015)

I was considering this, but this would put the tren and test at the same levels.  From recent reading, I've read that high tren and lower test yeilds betting gains with less sides. All my other test/tren cycles I've done have all been high test, with just a taste of tren, and i wanted to switch it up.




QUOTE=Zeigler Robertson;327944]100mg prop 100mg tren ace eod for 8 weeks then ditch the ace and go 2 more weeks prop stand alone.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I was considering this, but this would put the tren and test at the same levels.  From recent reading, I've read that high tren and lower test yeilds betting gains with less sides. All my other test/tren cycles I've done have all been high test, with just a taste of tren, and i wanted to switch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You may get less sides but it's not guaranteed. Many others and myself for example notice no difference in sides between high and low dose test when on tren.


----------



## Sledge (Nov 29, 2015)

The sides were manageable last time I did tren. Is there any truth to test and tren competing for the same receptors, or is that just BS? Tren being so much more powerful than test, if they compete with each other, it would make sense to up the tren and just take enough test to keep you're test from dropping too low.


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 29, 2015)

If im cutting i run my test lower than my Tren. But if im looking to add size i always run high test with Tren. 
High Test is KING for adding Size. I never really notice any difference in the sides vs low test and high test. 
I personally think the test and tren competing for the same receptors is complete bullshit. its bro science


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I was considering this, but this would put the tren and test at the same levels. From recent reading, I've read that high tren and lower test yeilds betting gains with less sides. All my other test/tren cycles I've done have all been high test, with just a taste of tren, and i wanted to switch it up



Since you've done the test cycle with a taste of tren. This time step it up to 50/50 simple and easy 1cc test & 1cc tren eod.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2015)

Doc do you the no that the prop would give him higher blood levels at that dose?  Than say if I ran 350 of cyp? So he might actually have higher test than tren but at the same dose ?  I do t know how to figure how much you really get. I'd have to ask my buddy Jol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Doc do you the no that the prop would give him higher blood levels at that dose?  Than say if I ran 350 of cyp? So he might actually have higher test than tren but at the same dose ?  I do t know how to figure how much you really get. I'd have to ask my buddy Jol.



For every 100mg of testosterone propionate there is about 80g of actual test. For test cyp it's about 69mg


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> For every 100mg of testosterone propionate there is about 80g of actual test. For test cyp it's about 69mg





Thanks Doc. !!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 30, 2015)

As. Far as tren sides go, I have done a LOT of reading, digging through every forum I can find. And from what I can find, there IS no answer to test/tren ratio vs sides. It's all about how YOU handle it. There's people on every end of the spectrum with every dosage combination and no real consistency in any of the "theories"

Just give her a whirl bud.


----------

